# "new" Ricoh arrived…….



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

Well, I bid for this rather nice looking Ricoh example on the bay, won it for £13 or so, and received an email from the seller a day or so later to say he'd muddled up the listings, and that watch had gone, but he could send another of similar quality - it arrived today, complete with painted face  .

I like the watch design, but the stem is loose and it needs a new face. It was cheap, so I'll chalk it up to experience unless the seller makes me an offer of recompense which I'm happy with. He's already offered to take it back and refund postage and cost if I'm not happy, but I won't do that on principle - he's not getting away that easily. Question is, why would anyone jeopardise a 100% feedback with one dodgy deal?


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Either hoping you don't know your mustard, or because of how easy it is for sellers to have negative feedback removed if they do a lot of business on eBay.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

How can someone have their negative feedback removed from ebay ?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

gimli said:


> How can someone have their negative feedback removed from ebay ?


 I bought two unbelievably bad HMT watches off ebay. Worst deal ever, everything was bad, delivery, description, postage, communication etc, etc, . The seller got my feedback removed, even had the cheek to send me a copy of the email confirmation.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Was the seller one of those power sellers as they call them ? People that rake in cash for ebay and get away with all sorts of stuff.. Sad....


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nobbythesheep said:


> He's already offered to take it back and refund postage and cost if I'm not happy, but I won't do that on principle - he's not getting away that easily.


 Why don't you just take up his offer mate, have I missed something? Apart from anything else, if you paid by PayPal and the item is not as described (and in this case it clearly isn't) you will automatically get your money back anyway, regardless of what the seller wants to do.


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

Its the principle of the thing. I won a nice-faced watch. I was sent a lemon. If it had been more money I would do as you suggest.

Ball back in his court - if he doesn't want to help himself out of a sticky deal I'll just leave some bad feedback, and let people know to avoid him on here.

Then I'll see what can be made of what I'm pretty sure is a 'bitsa'. Like the quirky design though!

I'm pretty calm about the whole thing - I've had some good deals on the bay this year, and a titchy bad deal is nothing. Disappointing, more than anything tbh.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Why don't you just take up his offer mate, have I missed something? Apart from anything else, if you paid by PayPal and the item is not as described (and in this case it clearly isn't) you will automatically get your money back anyway, regardless of what the seller wants to do.


 I agree. It is hardly like the seller is trying to shaft nobby. He seems to be acting very reasonably.


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

hughlle said:


> I agree. It is hardly like the seller is trying to shaft nobby. He seems to be acting very reasonably.


 Bottom line - advertise one thing, try to pass off another of lower quality for the same money is fraud. I don't have a huge problem with someone else not having any business ethics, just they shouldn't try it on with me.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Nobbythesheep said:


> Bottom line - advertise one thing, try to pass off another for the same money is fraud. I don't have a huge problem with someone else not having any business ethics, just they shouldn't try it on with me.


 He didn't defraud you or try and pass something off that he hadn't advertised. Your OP states as much. The only potential fraudulent claim would be of it being the similar quality, but given you never got the original item, you don't know what the quality could have been like. Got a link to the sale?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

gimli said:


> Was the seller one of those power sellers as they call them ? People that rake in cash for ebay and get away with all sorts of stuff.. Sad....


 In my case, yes.


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

hughlle said:


> He didn't defraud you or try and pass something off that he hadn't advertised. Your OP states as much. The only potential fraudulent claim would be of it being the similar quality, but given you never got the original item, you don't know what the quality could have been like. Got a link to the sale?


 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162133459780?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Here's the link. The actual item has a poor hand-painted face and a loose stem. You don't think that's fraud mate?

As it happens, I'm taking a refund of purchase price and postage. If anyone wants the name so they can avoid this seller its on the link.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Let's see the watch.... Just how bad is it? :sadwalk: :tumbleweed: :swoon:


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

relaxer7 said:


> Let's see the watch.... Just how bad is it? :sadwalk: :tumbleweed: :swoon:


 Pretty bad - poorly painted face - mind, the middle ring was lumed :laugh: . You'll have to take my word for it, unless I can muster up the energy to take a pic tomorrow. We had a good chuckle about it over tea, that's how bad it was.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Nobbythesheep said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162133459780?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Here's the link. The actual item has a poor hand-painted face and a loose stem. You don't think that's fraud mate?
> 
> As it happens, I'm taking a refund of purchase price and postage. If anyone wants the name so they can avoid this seller its on the link.


 And that one is refurbished. Pics are rubbish so could also be a repaint and have issues like a loose stem. He explained the case stating similar co dituon, not same condition, you blindly accepted his offer, he agreed on a return including postage. No fraud whatsoever.

Why would he offer full refund if he was trying to commit fraud?


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

hughlle said:


> And that one is refurbished. Pics are rubbish so could also be a repaint and have issues like a loose stem. He explained the case stating similar co dituon, not same condition, you blindly accepted his offer, he agreed on a return including postage. No fraud whatsoever.
> 
> Why would he offer full refund if he was trying to commit fraud?


 Fair enough…….


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

The minute he said "I don't have the watch you ordered but I can send you one of similar quality" I would have just told him no thanks and give me back my money.

Should have asked for pictures first.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

No more watch buying after beer Nobby :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

relaxer7 said:


> No more watch buying after beer Nobby :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


 That's what really hurts - I didn't! :laugh:


----------

